# Why so few Cz's in Competition for IDPA?



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

I am looking at the IDPA match results from the Anne Arundel, MD IDPA matches. They list the pistols and gear people used to compete. None of the guns are CZ's. 
There were:
SSP Division Masters Experts Total
Glock 34 3 6 9
Beretta 92 1 1 2
 SIG P226 1 2 3
Glock 17 1 1 2
S&W M&P 0 3 3
H&K USP 0 1 1

ESP Division Masters Experts Total
Glock 34 1 2 3
Beretta 92 1 0 1
SIG P226 0 1 1
S&W M&P 0 1 1
Model 1911 0 3 3
Springfield XD 0 1 1

CDP Division Masters Experts Total
Model 1911 2 5 7

Overall, the most frequent entries were for the Glock 34 (12 entries), Model 
1911 (10 entries), Beretta 92 (4 entries), SIG P226 (4 entries), and Smith and 
Wesson M&P (4 entries). Note: In the ESP division (10 shooters), 8 shooters 
use the same gun they use in the SSP or CDP divisions (including 3 Glock 34s, 2 
Model 1911s, 1 Beretta 92, 1 S&W M&P, and 1 SIG P226).

I thought Cz's were popular among competitive shooting. I also noticed that some gun dealers don't even sell Cz's, and at least one gun range and gun shop doesn't even have one to rent. But everyone I talk to who has a Cz tells me it is the most accurate gun they own, including owners of guns shops.

What's the story here? Cost?, Not made in America?, The letter Z?

Thanks,


----------



## sully (Sep 17, 2011)

great question for a great gun...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

cclaxton said:


> I thought Cz's were popular among competitive shooting. I also noticed that some gun dealers don't even sell Cz's, and at least one gun range and gun shop doesn't even have one to rent. But everyone I talk to who has a Cz tells me it is the most accurate gun they own, including owners of guns shops.


The CZ line is an odd fit for IDPA due to the 10rd limit, not sure if there's a DAO model available from them so that limits competition pretty much to ESP or CDP (they do have one .45ACP model) and for those two divisions the CZ isn't as popular of a choice. It's a larger, heavier gun, and there's not as much holster selection or aftermarket support for CZ

CZ is highly under-rated in my opinion, but you don't really hear a lot about them, dealers don't stock a lot of them and I've seen very few in competitions around here, even in USPSA I think I've only seen one around here and that guy is now running a Glock.

...Actually, I take it back, I know of one other guy that shoots CZs in IDPA and those are his carry guns which is another reason why you don't see a lot of CZs in IDPA, not a lot of people carry them either.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

VAMarine,
Thanks for the reply. Actually, the pistol I purchased is IDPA legal:
CZ 75 SHADOW DUO TONE

Although I have 18 round mags, I can legally load them with only ten, so that's not a problem. They do have a DAO model, although I have the DA/SA model. It is required to decock on the first round, but every round after that is SA. And, its about the same as a Sig(34oz) and a Beretta(34oz), but a Glock 34 is 26oz (empty mag). The Cz is 33oz (empty mag). The Glock 34 does have a longer barrel at 5.3", with the Beretta at 4.9", the M&P at 4.5" (or Pro at 5", but most don't shoot it), the Sig at 4.4", and the Cz at 4.7". And, its size is about the same: Glock 34 is 8.15", and the Cz is 8.1" and the Beretta is about the same. The Sig is 7.7". The Glock is narrower at 1.2" with the Cz and others running 1.4-1.5".

It still doesn't really answer why the Cz's dominate international IPSC competitions but few here.

Here is my theory:

Beretta 92 is a favorite combat weapon for US Military and 1911's as well, so that explains the popularity of the Beretta. 
Sig's are a favorite among LE and the 226 a very popular gun, so I expect it to be there.
The M&P is gaining in popularity due to low recoil, and the Pro version has better trigger and fiberoptic sights,
The GLock 34 has been around for a long time, got a head start in the competitive circuit due to the long barrel and lower weight.
The Cz's were not imported during the years in the Cold War due to it being seen as a communist firearm, and it was slow to start selling in US and limited outlets handled it, and they are not that cheap, and not as well known.

That's my theory....any other thoughts, and theories?

Thanks,


----------



## lucas45 (Dec 24, 2011)

I had a pre "B" 75, a real tack driver made in 1991. Took me three months to get a new mag. The follower on the original mag just wore out and wouldn't lock the slide after the last round. Parts are impossible, even for the newer models. The 'smiths in Kansas City are really nice people and there again I don't know how quick their turn around may be. I also owned one of the first P07 Duty 9's and the mags would not drop. (European mentality) great shooter and very reliable. Carried it for almost a year, the hammer just kept eating my side. Probable the part availability is the biggest issue with the competition factor with these guns.


----------



## MISSALOT (Jun 30, 2009)

In our local gun club in Missouri their are at least 6 CZ shooters including myself I shoot Cz Spo1 shadow I also shoot cz 2075 Rami and I'm considering having a custom cz shotgun fur 3gun matches. I use my shadow both IDPA and USPSA.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i am betting that the reason is marketing, look at the list of the guns in the recent competition. looks like a list of multi magazine , multi page full pagers.... not to mention the internet ads, i bet the cz ad budget is 10th of the lowest ad budget on the list.


----------

